# Need to share with someone



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There's a lady walking around my store right now who told me she's a new dog mommy to a King Charles Cavalier. I told her that's a wonderful breed and she said 

Lady: "Yes I know. I've just moved here and I've already gone through a Yorkie and a Pomeranian." 

Me: "Oh my. What happened?" 

Lady: "I couldn't house train either of them so I got rid of them. This guy
came to me at 7 weeks and already new how to use the doggy door. 
He's a keeper."

Me: "Oh dear...I'm really sorry about the other two."

Lady: "Oh it's ok. I got my money back out of them."

:w00t: :angry:

Sure hope this little guy doesn't develop any behaviors she deems unacceptable that will require some training or he'll be out of there too. 

Aren't you glad I shared? :huh:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's so sad, honey. As Bugs Bunny always says "what a dope, what a maroon."
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Geez. I hope she never develops any incontinence issues.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow if her standards are that high with a pup, imagine how high the bar is for her "human relationships" Shaking head :0


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> That's so sad, honey. As Bugs Bunny always says "what a dope, what a maroon."
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Kerry...have I told you lately how much I love you? I really and truly do! Oh my gosh I soooo needed that. Thank you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that must be very hard for you to keep your mouth shut in cases like this! There is so much wrong with this conversation, I don't even know where to start!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate hate hate that. I do know of people (not friends) that when you see them they have one dog and the next time a different one. No fault of the dog they got rid of them. It burns me up. Befoe I got Hardy I went to meet a little Yorkie that the lady was getting rid of because she didn't have time for him. He loved her so much, followed her everywhere she went. To her credit she was screening people who would care for Yorkie. When we left her home I was told she had one more interview but I was probably the one she wanted to have him. When I got home I cried thinking how much that little dog loved her. I called her and told her if she chose me to take him I decided not to. I could not bear to take him from her and I told her my reason. I talked to her later on and she did get rid of him but he was going to a good home and would be the only fur baby. Dogs take time, patience, and they are not always perfect. It's a long commitment. Don't get one if you can't follow through.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my-that's scary! I think some people are better off without a dog. In my opinion, your customer is one of them. :thmbdn:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:new_shocked:I'm speechless.:exploding:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Crystal, just as a precautionary issue, PLEASE tell this lady how terrible Maltese are!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I wonder if people who say things like that actually realize just how bad they sound. Next time maybe you should respond with "Yes, I understand. I gave up my first two children because I just couldn't potty train them either. Thankfully, my health insurance paid all their medical for the two years that I had them and the wonderful adopters paid me an adoption fee so all's well that ends well."


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- I swear that you have the patience of Job. I don't know if I could hold my tongue (or fists for that matter). At some point I'd probably just have to "smack" 'em.:w00t::w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Wow, that must be very hard for you to keep your mouth shut in cases like this! There is so much wrong with this conversation, I don't even know where to start!


Keeping my mouth shut is what I'm really trying to do today. I already put my foot in my mouth this morning when a lady came in with a really cute 9 month old male puppy. He was about the size of a Bichon and seemed to have curly hair. Mostly white but he had some fairly dark beige spots on his back. They were fairly large. And looking at his face I just couldn't tell what breed or breeds he was. I have so many 'designer' dogs that come in here and a Cavachon came to mind. (Mix between a Bichon and Cavalier) So I was making a fuss over him and asked his mommy what breed he was. She informed me he was a Maltese and she assured me she had the papers to prove it. (Where's the icon of the guy inserting foot into mouth?) :blush:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a horrible woman! 

I sure hope she was careful about the breeder she got her Cavalier from, but I doubt she was. Cavalier's are prone to a congenital heart defect and many don't live past five years old.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal....you should write all these experiences down and write a book someday!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Crystal, just as a precautionary issue, PLEASE tell this lady how terrible Maltese are!!!


great idea :aktion033:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

MaryH said:


> I wonder if people who say things like that actually realize just how bad they sound. Next time maybe you should respond with "Yes, I understand. I gave up my first two children because I just couldn't potty train them either. Thankfully, my health insurance paid all their medical for the two years that I had them and the wonderful adopters paid me an adoption fee so all's well that ends well."


This is one of those......."Why didn't I think to say that".....moment :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Madison's Mom said:


> Geez. I hope she never develops any incontinence issues.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Wow if her standards are that high with a pup, imagine how high the bar is for her "human relationships" Shaking head :0


Exactly. Human babies don't come potty trained. AND it takes a LOT LONGER to train a human child than a dog. AND then we expect a dog to be clean quicker. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Honestly, it makes me heartsick to hear that anyone would say, much less do, what she told you. What a sad, sad commentary on some people. I cannot wrap my mind around someone who doesn't feel that dogs are a part of the family. 

My mom, who wasn't an animal lover _at all_, was very kind and always caring toward any animal we had, regardless of her personal lack of interest. So I just can't grasp how anyone could be so heartless.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So sad, not surprised I now someone just like that. She was going to put her poodle down because she did not like her new "goldendoodle" puppy. I was able to talk her into rescue. She also got rid of a doodle because she got car sick.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

speechless here too, I mean really. It's just not right.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my Dear God, Crystal bless you. Your tongue must be bitten in half. BLESS YOUR HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!. Those kinds of things make me ill. But you had no other choice but to me cordial. Those poor babies, and poor you. Dear Lord.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

She needs to realize she should have took a newspaper rolled it up and beat the crap out of herself since its her fault the puppies were not housetrained! Then again the puppies obviously better off without her. It makes me so upset how some people see animals as dispensable.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

HaleysMom said:


> She needs to realize she should have took a newspaper rolled it up and beat the crap out of herself since its her fault the puppies were not housetrained! Then again the puppies obviously better off without her. It makes me so upset how some people see animals as dispensable.


 
Hey that is a good thought, about the other beautiful babies no longer in her horrible care.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry for the violent statement, normally I am very sweet and nice, LOL! I just hear so many stories of how poor puppies are treated, given up on, it all boils down to the human. If a pup or dog is not trained its not their fault, its ours!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear!! you meet them all when you have a store, don't you? :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I think if I was there I would have tried on an XS dog collar...AROUND HER NECK!!! The only one behaving badly here is the woman. She just shouldn't be allowed to own a dog. Is there an equivalent to having your tubes tied to prevent that? You must need to keep Xanax behind the counter to control yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Arch that is so frustrating!:angry:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a piece of work!


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

That is one horrible woman! I really think people should be screened and licensed before being able to get a dog. People like her shouldn't be allowed within a hundred metres of a defenceless little pup (or kitten).


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just don't understand how people could do that! Hope her new dog has better luck


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, that's just awful. With standards like that, I wonder if she has any human contact at all. The worst part is that there are probably a lot of people like this.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

DiamondsDad said:


> That is one horrible woman! I really think people should be screened and licensed before being able to get a dog. People like her shouldn't be allowed within a hundred metres of a defenceless little pup (or kitten).


I agree about better screening and licensing for people to care for animals.
Like a Dog License but for people,
maybe a Dog Caretaker License.
There could be a little background check, letters of references, maybe hours volunteered at a Humane Society, or an interview.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Canada said:


> I agree about better screening and licensing for people to care for animals.
> Like a Dog License but for people,
> maybe a Dog Caretaker License.
> There could be a little background check, letters of references, maybe hours volunteered at a Humane Society, or an interview.


Well if they don't do it to become parents  they are unlikely to do it for dogs. I think the Government interferes way to much already. I do think that bigger fines and jail time for abuse would be good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Well if they don't do it to become parents  they are unlikely to do it for dogs. I think the Government interferes way to much already. I do think that bigger fines and jail time for abuse would be good though. :thumbsup:


 It's my understanding that the Swiss license animal owners already (Switzerland is known for being on the forefront of animal rights. And unlike licensing people who want to be parents, it is realistic to license people who want to own animals. Having an animal is not considered a fundamental human right as having a child is (I would argue with this on a couple levels, but this is the current state of thinking and law.) Second, and more importantly, it is practically easier to determine who has an animal than who has kids. If you license breeders carefully to ensure the wellbeing of animals, then it's a simple step require that breeders properly demand and inspect and animal ownership license before they transfer an animal to the care of someone else.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

EEEEEEEekkkkkkkk! :OMG!:

There're lots of sick people around us! Without words :new_shocked:!

Poor little dogs, they didn't do what she expected so they had to leave, awful!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Even the words "get rid of" make me sick. The worst story I heard of, in this regard, came from a friend who was an interior designer. His client went from Chinese decor to country French...where upon she* got rid of* her Pekingese and got a poodle. Grrrrr.:OMG!:


----------

